# How to take such great detailed photos like this?



## greenytime (Dec 27, 2011)

How is it possible to take such amazing photos (posted below) as these?? They have a perfect white background and amazing close up shots.

Any advice appreciated. Happy Holidays!! Thanks!


http://www.mrporter.com/images/products/187989/187989_mrp_in_xl.jpg

http://www.mrporter.com/images/products/187989/187989_mrp_bk_xl.jpg

http://www.mrporter.com/images/products/187989/187989_mrp_cu_xl.jpg

http://www.mrporter.com/images/products/187989/187989_mrp_e1_xl.jpg


----------



## CCericola (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi Greenytime,

You will want a macro lens for the close up detail. There are a lot of DIY solutions for a seamless white background for small items like this. You can buy expensive lights and a light tent or copy stand. You can also build your own with white poster board and desk lamps. 

This is a GREAT video on the DIY. And it's amusing to watch.


----------



## greenytime (Dec 27, 2011)

thank you so much!!

Right now I only have a simple point and shoot camera (canon sd770 - working my way up to DSLR) so i am going to work on the white background and getting good lighting for now.

Happy holidays!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

Getting the photo nice and sharp is the easy part.  Probably a good idea to have the camera on a tripod and using flash/strobe type lighting will help to ensure a sharp photo.
As for getting the background to look good, that has to do with a proper set up and good lighting & exposure technique.  It might also be helped along in post (Photoshop etc.)

Something like this should be doable, even with a P&S style camera.


----------



## greenytime (Dec 27, 2011)

Any advice/tutorials anywhere on how to get the proper setup and lighting/exposure for taking such shots?

Thanks!



Big Mike said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Getting the photo nice and sharp is the easy part.  Probably a good idea to have the camera on a tripod and using flash/strobe type lighting will help to ensure a sharp photo.
> As for getting the background to look good, that has to do with a proper set up and good lighting & exposure technique.  It might also be helped along in post (Photoshop etc.)
> ...


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 27, 2011)

If you don't mind, heres some playing around I did. For 4 dollars I made this product studio. 




IMG_0812-2 by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr

Here's the result.




IMG_0804-1 by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr

I also made a product studio out of a cardboard box and art paper.


----------



## greenytime (Dec 27, 2011)

what lighting did you use??


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 27, 2011)

It's a clamp light from the Wal-Mart hardware section with a 100 watt bulb. LOL. I tucked it in behind the paper inside the milk crate. In front, a 580 EX mounted. You can see them on the sides of this one. (the box I cut out)




IMG_1603-2 by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## Sublime1304 (Dec 29, 2011)

I just picked up a clamp light from lowes a few days ago. Cheap lighting solution


----------

